# BSH Kitten Color Prediction



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi there, I am new to breeding cats and this will be my first litter. I have bred a male cream British Shorthair with a female chocolate British Shorthair. The father's sire is blue and dam is cream, his littermates were self blue and self cream-I do not believe there is a chocolate gene on the father's side. The mother's sire is chocolate point and the dam blue-in her litter there was chocolate, blue and lilac. I am curious as to what colors I might expect in this litter, I know not to expect cream. Any information would be greatly appreciated Thanks!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

If the cream boy's parents were blue male x cream female then the only colour offspring are blue-cream females and cream males - so it's impossible for any of his littermates to have been blue self.

If the cream boy does not carry colourpointed and chocolate as you suspect he doesn't, then mated to the chocolate girl the possible colour kittens are black tortie and blue-cream females and black and blue males.


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for your reply!! I know the cream male litter had male creams and I thought there were blue girls but must have been blue/cream girls. Will there be any chance of lilac kittens? My chocolate girl had a lilac littermate. And there is also lilac in the males genes. Thanks again so much


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Brits said:


> Thank you so much for your reply!! I know the cream male litter had male creams and I thought there were blue girls but must have been blue/cream girls. Will there be any chance of lilac kittens? My chocolate girl had a lilac littermate. Thanks again so much


As lilac is the dilute of chocolate you will only have lilac kittens in the Stud carries Chocolate.


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Ah makes sence, thank you!


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Kittens were born today-so exciting and they are so cute and Tia is such a fantastic Mom. First litter, 4 babies-3 blue cream tortie females and 1 lilac cream tortie female. Kittens are all doing well. All 4 born in under 2 hours. I guess this must mean that the cream male carries the chocolate gene!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

You'll have tp post piccies when they are a little older...Your not far from me I'm in Lethbridge area..what a small world afterall


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow hello there neighbour, you are close! Will post pics when they are 2-3 weeks old


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
Babies 3 weeks young in this picture!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww lil babies s ocute :laugh:


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you, I am in LOVE! Your 3 baby boys are just so handsome too


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Brits said:


> Thank you, I am in LOVE! Your 3 baby boys are just so handsome too


lilly is my fav love her lil face :laugh: my british is due thursday!! :scared:

lol thanks not 3 boys though...1 changed sex and is now a girly! :lol:


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

I think we are keeping "Lily" she is just too sweet but the other 3 are sold already. Wow what colors are you expecting from your Brit?! Any idea on litter size? Wow good luck with it, hope she is on time!:thumbup:


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

They are such cutiepies :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Brits said:


> I think we are keeping "Lily" she is just too sweet but the other 3 are sold already. Wow what colors are you expecting from your Brit?! Any idea on litter size? Wow good luck with it, hope she is on time!:thumbup:


im going to start a thread today, shes due today and is so big....well, lets just say she cant wash or barely get in the liktter tray...or jump  my good god she is flipin big!!!!  she had 4 before, 1 just faded on birth, no reason  but she is double that size, im actually hoping that is 6 max, shes a bril mum very laidback but dont want her to get over-whelmed! And I think im going to be on night feeds topping up!!! :crazy:

we are expecting bi colours in blue & lilac and solid blues & lilacs and Possibly colourpoints, as we know her dad produces them and the stud is a colourpoint, so a real mix *if* I have predicted right lol!!

Id keep lilly to she is stunning :001_wub:


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

claire & the gang said:


> They are such cutiepies :thumbup:


Thank you SO much


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> im going to start a thread today, shes due today and is so big....well, lets just say she cant wash or barely get in the liktter tray...or jump  my good god she is flipin big!!!!  she had 4 before, 1 just faded on birth, no reason  but she is double that size, im actually hoping that is 6 max, shes a bril mum very laidback but dont want her to get over-whelmed! And I think im going to be on night feeds topping up!!! :crazy:
> 
> we are expecting bi colours in blue & lilac and solid blues & lilacs and Possibly colourpoints, as we know her dad produces them and the stud is a colourpoint, so a real mix *if* I have predicted right lol!!
> 
> Id keep lilly to she is stunning :001_wub:


Wow you will have some beautiful Brits:thumbup: I can hardly wait to see pictures. This breed has captured my heart Good Luck!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Very pretty kits.


----------

